

Ask HN: What are the current best web analytics tools? - peterJK


======
DavidGN
[http://kilometer.io](http://kilometer.io) is a new promising analytics tool
made for startups

~~~
Gustomaximus
That website does not encourage me to try. It's so bland, and uninformative.
Its done in a consumer marketing style that is not suitbale for B2B. And
really doesn't give me a feel for anything they do better than any of a bunch
of alternate options. If it is a good product they should really re-think how
they sell this.

------
domrdy
Nothing beats segment.com imho. Their API's, SDK 's and documentation are
superb.

~~~
cblock811
Don't they aggregate the data that a real web analytics company would track
(mixpanel and kissmetrics are on their free tier). I wouldn't call Segment a
'web analytics' company but they are very useful.

------
Gustomaximus
This is a very broad question. What is your primary goal(s) you are trying to
achieve?

